# Advertising



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Since we have all these breeders trying to advertise their goods here on the forum for seven dollars and fifty cents and then we have to be approved to question them maybe you guys should charge a large amount of money and have a separate area for the ads. That way it is not a new post that only "approved" questions can asked.

We have run all the silly Emilios off, no reason to start catering to the paying Emillio's.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish we could as least respond to our own posts. I have a ton of PMs about my Rott and he's already not available but I can't post that.


Sorry for your troubles jeff... will some free KFC make you feel better?

http://unthinkfc.com/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, extra crispy (which I was gonna make that ad) please


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

here's a better free KFC link

http://media.oprah.com/sterm/KFC_Coupon_OprahWebsite.pdf


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Watch it, that's that new grilled shit they're trying to pawn off off everyone, can't sell it guess they have to give it away. KFC just isn't KFC unless it's fried and greasy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No worries. The grilled stuff is still greasy. ;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So is selling out


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And speaking of charging, how about everytime the mods have to speak to someone for gross misconduct on the boards, charge them $25.00 per thread to post? Reflection in advertising :-$ This place could make a kill'n!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

And $15 to the person who tattles to the mods that we are "being mean".....LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Howard, we should charge you for teaching you how to train dogs at 50 bucks a day. As clueless as you are there "live bite" on the training field boy, I would make a killing.

Go play with a power saw.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Before I pay $50.00, send me the video and current pics of your skills and a resume. I want to make sure I am WORTHY of being instructed by the likes of you! [-X 

Shake'm well bartender! :lol: 

You kill me!!!!!!!:---)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can only imagine the crooked ass houses your students make. Maybe you can use a hammer, but too many tell me you cannot train a dog. PP AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff, can't you just send Howard a nice note like this one and move on?


*** Ridiculous image removed ***


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

OMG....I just snorted water through my nose...AGAIN!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

When am I going to learn that when Jeff and Howard are in the same thread I should not be drinking when I open them to read......#-o :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Jeff, can't you just send Howard a nice note like this one and move on?
> 
> 
> 
> CHRIS, DID YOU MAKE THAT YOURSELF? BY HAND?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> CHRIS, DID YOU MAKE THAT YOURSELF? BY HAND?


 My guess is not neccessarily "by hand" but let's just say he is very talented in other ways beside music;-):lol:


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

That was an odd mental image.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> That was an odd mental image.


When I reread my post it could possibly be taken 2 different ways. When I said "make" I didn't mean in the literal sense. :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris, I've heard of writing your name in the snow with a good aim, but the colon control is priceless. Something "others" could work on!!!:razz: [-X Can't touch this!!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Chris, I've heard of writing your name in the snow with a good aim, but the colon control is priceless. Something "others" could work on!!!:razz: [-X Can't touch this!!!!


I prefer to think it was the Malinois who was trying to communicate with me.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I can only imagine the crooked ass houses your students make. Maybe you can use a hammer, but too many tell me you cannot train a dog. PP AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


Jeff,

I have seen your decoy certification. You should learn to use a hammer. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I can only imagine the crooked ass houses your students make. Maybe you can use a hammer, but too many tell me you cannot train a dog. PP AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


And they also said the world was flat. That pot smoking doesn't harm the mind and reproductive systems. Yep everything you hear...churp-churp. Still waiting on your CURRENT k-9 training and bite suit pics. Hope to learn something from a master...[-X :^o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

which one of you master dog trainers is in this pic? Jeff or Howard?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like it has big hair...ain't me!!! 
Skinny fits the bill...possible connection!:-o
Looks ball-less too...AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I place a SURE BET!!!
Need current decoying pics to have a *dead ringer*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jeff,

I have seen your decoy certification. You should learn to use a hammer. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


Yet Mr I am certified by every agency in the world doesn't have the balls to post a video.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa

You retards are just to easy. No guts. 

Poor Andy, how does it feel to be so inadequate ?? Hold your gun a while, you will feel better.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA

I can do this all day.


Chris, stop playing in your shit, it is really disturbing.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Did I just log into the PDB on accident? :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes you did. 

http://gainesfarmandkennels.com/db5/00435/gainesfarmandkennels.com/_uimages/DSC00026.jpg

I am making fun of the retards.

Hey howard, remember how you were all about not wearing sunglasses ???

Lying tards never prosper !!!!

http://gainesfarmandkennels.com/db5/00435/gainesfarmandkennels.com/_uimages/DSC00008.JPG

It is super easy to make fun of this guy, no wonder he has no kiss no tell clauses at his club. LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

That other dimension your in, Chris, sure is shitty. :smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice one.=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Pick up hammer and swing in vertical motion, repeat until nail head is flush with board.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Quit piling on Jeff. 

Btw- I'm sending your kid home ASAP.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Pick up hammer and swing in vertical motion, repeat until nail head is flush with board.

So boards are always laying on the ground ?? Very one dimensional thinking.

Probably shouldn't build anything someone might use........stick with PP dogs, we all know they never get used. SHHHH someone might find out your full of it. LOL

Hey, can you at least man up and get us a video of you swinging your hammer. LOL

I can do this all day long


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Still no video.................................................


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Btw- I'm sending your kid home ASAP.

Monkey see monkey do Chris, I told you not to teach him your fecal fetishes. LOL

I can do this all day


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sooooo, what was this this thread originally about??? LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Making fun of people.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually it was my reaction to not being able to comment on posers like the last breeder that was on here, asking "who is watching your children" on her site to sell PP dogs, and then the dogs are average at best.

Why would I want a pup to watch my kids LOL

Then the one I REALLY wanted to tear into was the last one that said these pups can do anything. Please.

Better have more than fancy words if you are gonna post super pups here.

**** them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

However ! ! ! ! ! LOL

THis pic is captioned, please don't let go, I will fall on my ass.

http://gainesfarmandkennels.com/db5/00435/gainesfarmandkennels.com/_uimages/SJWDCPics015.jpg

Of course I was thinking more along the lines of " I am a nervous little beeeeaaaaatch and I was afraid you might not jump and grab the sleeve, but bite me instead. fraidy cat


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you ever heard of drive capping? I'm sure someone on here has. This is an exercise used to calm the dog in order to build a fuller and harder grip. This dog use to be a little hectic on the bite and tagret primalry the elbow. The sleeve is presented at distance where the dog is most comfortable and relaxed on the bite. Many times I will actualyy sit on the ground with the dog out in front. As the dog gets more comfortable the dog is brought into the decoys personal space and pulled onto the decoy. If only you had half a brain.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Any chance of a video of this?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, sitting on the ground is all about drive capping. Keep explaining, you are digging a nice hole. Yeah, thats it, you are a nice hole. LOL

The idea is not to hear some words and just put them together in a sentence. Sounds cool, yet leaves EVERYTHING to be desired.

Post a video of this drive capping for us would you ?? It is getting tiresome with the live bites, but on the training field, and the drive capping while sitting on the ground to calm the dog ect ect. Goofballs


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

And there goes your half a brain again. Do us all a favor, pick up the hammer and wack yourself.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Nervous fraidy cat here to right ? You need to go visit the wizard for the other half.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Sooooo, what was this this thread originally about??? LOL


Nothing.

Same as now.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Andy Larrimore said:


> Nervous fraidy cat here to right ? You need to go visit the wizard for the other half.


Ya know...pictures don't say very much, I could put on a suit and hold my dog or somebodys dog on my shoulder..and what would that say ??

I am the first to admit there's lots I don't know , but there are lots of pictures I see here of dogs "working" and to me they could all be staged, all dogs like to play tug with a sleeve or whatever, dont really mean much though because nobody posts the shitty pics right ??

I believe strong critisizm (sp) can't hurt you unless you're weak to begin with.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Not my dog, not a staged pic. Just pure decoying


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> nobody posts the shitty pics right ??.



I'm offended at that comment!!!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm offended at that comment!!!


 
LOL, you have a right to be! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I wish we could as least respond to our own posts. I have a ton of PMs about my Rott and he's already not available but I can't post that.


Just PM me with a link to a post like that -- one that needs to be modified later. No prob!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Andy Larrimore said:


> Not my dog, not a staged pic. Just pure decoying


Whatever, the picture to me looks like it could be a head on both ends.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

zoom in on it


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Andy Larrimore said:


> zoom in on it


Yes, the closer it is to my eyes..the more I can see it's a dog on your shoulder.

Do you have a 3D version of this, I have the glasses left over from a 70's Sci Fi


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Not my dog, not a staged pic. Just pure decoying

Pure BS. What sort of thing is the dog learning here ?? Hang on so the idiot doesn't kill me ??

Nice one. Next picture please.

Oh, and the fraidy cat thing ?? Put the dog on the ground so he has some advantage and maybe I will be impressed.

Over your shoulder is "pure decoying" Puuuuuulease. You definately need to learn something about dogs.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Did you eat paint chips as a child? Puuuuuulease. You definately need to learn something about dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Like what Andy ?? The sad catch that put the dog on the inside of the forearm so you can "man up" and put him over your shoulder ??? LOL

Please tell me what I have to learn from you.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris I love the artwork, you get an "A" for an attempt at organic Jeff impressions!<Big hug, no ****>:razz: 

Gerry I took the pic and there isn't anything staged in what we do. We post photos and there are some who still can't...

Can the tiny toot from Texas find some current decoying pics of his action to go with his MOUTH? Or does the lack of photos speak volumes of your efforts? Here is YOUR truth in advertising, used car salesman, snake oil vender, video mods! HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Get off the sofa and show me what I can't find on my own website. Everyone closes you down, tiny toot:---) :---) :---) :---) :---)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The one guy who will not show video of his work runs his mouth. TOo funny.

You got punked so bad on the tracking/Terry Holstine thread I cannot believe you are shooting your mouth off about anything.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The one guy who will not show video of his work runs his mouth. TOo funny.
> 
> You got punked so bad on the tracking/Terry Holstine thread I cannot believe you are shooting your mouth off about anything.


Changing the subject and failing to post TRUTH IN ADVERTISING!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor Howard, someone show him how to use the search function, as he is under the delusion that I am the one not posting video.

I love that pic of your terrified face with the Rott ! ! ! ! ! That had me laughing for ten minutes easy.

Chris, the next time you take a Howard, can you shape it like that picture ??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Changing the subject and failing to post TRUTH IN ADVERTISING Jeff.........closing the pie....=D> *


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No idea what it is that you use for logic Howard. Probably why so many people warned me off of you when I was on the east coast.

You are like that guy from Kung Pow Way of the Fist who they taught to fight all messed up and the more he gets his ass kicked the better he thinks he is doing.

Pretty colors are not going to help the fact that you are clueless. 

Search the Forum Howard, plenty of videos I posted.

Of course, there are none of you.....well I thought it would be fun to post the pic of you in sunglasses after your post on using them and how it is wrong.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA

I can do this all day long.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Chris's poop posts were right, this is tiresome. 


I liked seeing Jeff's decoy cert video, as I'm learning to catch dogs and like ringsports. The mistakes (which he shared on this forum) didn't seem to have to do with catching dogs. He showed skill and worked the dog safely, and mostly didn't certify because he didn't stand still a couple times after the dog was recalled. 

I'm betting that Howard and Andy have a lot of fun training dogs, including catching dogs. As you train together regularly in a working dog club, you clearly enjoy it.

I like working dogs, too. 
I think they're funner than pissing fights with Jeff. (and this is the WDF not the PFWJF)


Or is this a staged fight trying to get as many pages and viewers as possible? 
(strangely kind, especially when much of the thread could be seen as embarrassing or upsetting)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chad wisdom is great and thanks for reminding me! Yep working with Larrimore is a blast and the experience I would NEVER change! There has never been a day when we have ever exchanged a bitter word. Don't know of many clubs that can make that statement. If you make it down this way on a Sunday morning, bring your dog and a good word! Thanks again....


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Did I just log into the PDB on accident? :lol:


I had the same thought. #-o


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I wish we could as least respond to our own posts. I have a ton of PMs about my Rott and he's already not available but I can't post that.


The original poster should be able to respond to his own threads on the classifieds.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> The original poster should be able to respond to his own threads on the classifieds.



I have not been able to. I've tried several times to no avail

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f36/rottweiler-10921/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I also saw that responding posts had been made, no problem. In fact, I made one and deleted it, just as a test. So ... no idea what was wrong.

Anyway, I updated the post with the new info and closed it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

This is one of the stupidest threads I have ever seen, and I have seen some doozies.

If it keeps all the stupidity in one thread, though, that would make it worth keeping it open.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am not sure, I think that the Greg long, Baden, super mystical training thread was dumber, just in a different way. At least they tried to back up their training methods with video, and some logic.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff,

Someday you might get it #-o


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Advertising is only as good as the product or service that is offered. *TRUTH *in advertising is also very important. It is nice when you can see what is offered and not spun and distorted. Thanks to the many outlets we have in this country, those who want training for PPDs can see it on the website, ads, and flyers and can call for more information. Even better, you can see the real deal by just coming out.

Out dated video is like a black and white TV...worthless, unless the act playing fits your taste. Equally nice, when a GOOD looking man is showcased on this forum. Damn, looking good in those Oaks!!!  Thanks for visiting and check back often...we have 2 new members coming out next Sunday from the "press." Sales Agent of the month, photo not included...Jeffery!!!!!!!! :---)  :-({|=


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't have a problem with promoting a dog, litter or even a seminar as long as the person promoting it is honest about what they are promoting.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Someday you might get it

Andy, I was a swim instructor, and I can tell you that sticking your children in the toilet is not going to teach them to swim.

Maybe that is why you do not post video of your decoy work ??? 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

Your not very good at this, and being a disciple of gaines is not helping you out at all.

Can anyone see this guy as a teacher ??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Someday you might get it
> 
> Andy, I was a swim instructor...??


Kind of explains why you are *FLOUNDERING* on the posting of your current decoying pics. You do train with a club or group don't you? Maybe you're the TD and just to shy to say? Gotcha!!! Swim Instructor...Well said Oehlsen the position fits. Got video of that. Jeff in a speedo what a hoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:razz: Kids got sick in the pool...never had to save one!

*Now about those photos* so I can be worthy of your $50.00 training day. Maybe I'll pass, and what's this that I'm hearing from the peanut gallery...you never passed your Ring decoying certification?!? Must be a different guy huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:^o 

Pics, PICS, PICS...:grin: Advertising has its advantages when you have something to promote and this I'm getting tired of waiting on. Kinda like the Pres and his stim-package. :^o


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Can anyone see this guy as a teacher ??


Oh ya, he can write in different colors and wax poetic n run ya down without cussin. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am not sure, I think that the Greg long, Baden, super mystical training thread was dumber, just in a different way. .


Well, yeah, true -- but it's a very close call. If I add up the points in all seven categories, there's really only a two- or three-point difference. We will have to wait for this one to die a natural death or get locked before we can finalize the numbers and make the awards.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard, why can't you post a simple video?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Advertising is only as good as the product or service that is offered. *TRUTH *in advertising is also very important. It is nice when you can see what is offered and not spun and distorted. Thanks to the many outlets we have in this country, those who want training for PPDs can see it on the website, ads, and flyers and can call for more information. Even better, you can see the real deal by just coming out.
> 
> Out dated video is like a black and white TV...worthless, unless the act playing fits your taste. Equally nice, when a GOOD looking man is showcased on this forum. Damn, looking good in those Oaks!!!  Thanks for visiting and check back often...we have 2 new members coming out next Sunday from the "press." Sales Agent of the month, photo not included...Jeffery!!!!!!!! :---)  :-({|=


I was just enjoying this thread for the humor in it and nothing to take seriously but, now I have to ask.....who is the "good looking" guy supposed to be? Next you have all the guys putting pictures up. What am I talking about!!!!....you been trying to get Jeff to put pictures up for 3 pages.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> Howard, why can't you post a simple video?


Al no need and it is pointless, go to the website and see the still photos. My simple request hasn't been answered and THAT should be the question you ask of others. Photos would be nice. Come to Delaware and see it for yourself. 
Don, yeah I hate to say...it's me!







Hey! Here I am, all smiles Gerry!!!
Connie not to worry, locking this and having no one see my mug in glasses would be a crime!!![-X 

Now lets get down to some real discussions.......................


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread's such a trainwreck, just thought I'd link to some comic relief in place of the thousands of words Howard thinks a few pics of someone catching dogs will tell....:roll: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AyVh1_vWYQ

(Warning; a lot of profanity)

Videotaping training sessions can help alot with fixing mistakes. Pictures can capture some neat moments. I like both, if possible.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

The Onion is great. Now that was truth in advertising! :lol:


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Love it! I'm sending it to all my tech geek friends right now


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chad Byerly said:


> ... Videotaping training sessions can help alot with fixing mistakes. Pictures can capture some neat moments. I like both, if possible.


Me too. I learn a ton from video clips. Not much from stills, although stills are nice for capturing a dramatic moment.

I watch just about every training clip that's posted, in every discipline. Don't much care about the cat-fights after the post; I appreciate every person who posts their videos. (Which, by the way, although he needs and wants no backup from the peanut gallery, and yes, is a general PITA, Jeff has indeed done. :lol: )

But anyway, there are lots of folks who really learn from and appreciate video clips -- good and not that good!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an ad and a video:lol: 

For sale:
X-treme K9 presents a must have litter of floppy eared dogs that can do it all.

We specialize in PPD, PSD and Ringsports, but dogs are suitable for SAR, agility, herding, obedience, weightpulling, therapy dogs and dog dancing. They are truely versitile.

As a certified decoy with the "National Trailer Park Decoy Association", I have expertly evaluated the sire and dam and can confirm they are the "real deal".

These dogs are genetically perfect for anything. I am so sure of this I have inculded a video of a dog of my breeding doing protection work for the first time ever. Please note that sleeves and bitesuites are not used as a sweater wrapped around one's arm gives a better appreciation of the "crushing full grips", and leads to a more civil product in the end.

Taking deposits now.

Disclaimer: (this was ment to be a joke, I OBVIOUSLY know nothing about decoying or training for dog sports. I just wrapped my arm in a sweater tried it out for you to laugh at;-) The dog and I had a fun 10 min after his walk for your enjoyment. )

http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=fakebitework.flv


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

BTW, my dogs will NOT come with a health guarantee because my dog just started spraying water out his butt and just barfed what appeared to be sh** :-& :-&


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

[-o<Would you throw in a pair of those cool rubber boots? [-o<


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Jennifer that was great, and I loved the escort!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jennifer just produced a better product than Howard has EVER.

See Howard here is the thing, you are full of shit, but figure if you just keep running your mouth and add pretty colors, you will get by.

It doesn't work. I do not like pictures, as you can pick and choose what you put up. You can in video, but the editing process gives you away.

I saw some pics once, and there was one of a dog that I do not particularly care for, and they showed the dog for what he is. I do not think that they meant to do that, but it showed the dog about top go past the decoy with his mouth open.

Every other pic of this dog shows him very very well. However, the dog is not all that.

Video is the best that we have available, and you are just to big a pussy to show your work. That is the bottom line Howard. You just cannot man up and take a video.

You talk shit to people that actually know what they are doing, and to me that is a problem.

At least the Baden guys put up video of their dogs walking around on boards and climbing ladders. At least we could see.

Jennifer, your dog is at least as good as the best dog I have seen from Howard, I think you should definately get into ring sports. When you get sick of the cold, come on down to Texas and I will take you to visit all the different people doing ring down here.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

YAY Farley and Jennifer!!!! 

Jennifer, If you go to TX count me in....


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> [-o<Would you throw in a pair of those cool rubber boots? [-o<



I am not sure which is more embarrassing....the fact that I didn't "fix myself up" for the video, or the fact that felt lined rubber boots may be the most versitile peice of footwear I own  :lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Jennifer .........come on down to Texas and I will take you to visit all the different people doing ring down here.


I hope to get into ringsports one day if I ever move to civilization and give up the rediculous Peter Pan lifestyle I am trying to lead! In the mean time, I jealously live vicariously through you guys/gals :grin:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I have an ad and a video:lol:
> 
> For sale:
> X-treme K9 presents a must have litter of floppy eared dogs that can do it all.
> ...


Very well done. Damm Canada looks cold.....


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer, That was awesome! And much better then some real ads I've seen.  All the words were even spelled right unlike some ads out there. :lol: 


I like watching the videos' people have. I learn a lot from all. I have a ton of respect for those willing to "let it all hang out" and share videos of what they have done. The good, the bad, and the ugly. ;-) I've posted all I have of me on youtube, even the not so good stuff. #-o My only regret is I don't get more videos of me working my dogs, I don't remember the camera some days and not everybody wants to be bothered running it for me. I hope to be able to have some new ones before to long to post though.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Jennifer, that was great!!! You made my day! 

Best regards,
Debbie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I hope to get into ringsports one day if I ever move to civilization and give up the rediculous Peter Pan lifestyle I am trying to lead! In the mean time, I jealously live vicariously through you guys/gals :grin:


 
Don't give up on Peter pan! 
I'm still wondering what I'll do when I grow up..........but I don't plan on it! :lol: ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL Jennifer--that was great!!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

JEnnifer you and Farley rock, you really do!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> .. These dogs are genetically perfect for anything. I am so sure of this I have inculded a video of a dog of my breeding doing protection work for the first time ever. Please note that sleeves and bitesuites are not used as a sweater wrapped around one's arm gives a better appreciation of the "crushing full grips", and leads to a more civil product in the end.
> http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/?action=view&current=fakebitework.flv


That was _awesome_. I started spraying coffee around 1:01 and couldn't stop. :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I LOVE how the dog tricks the bad guy with that evil SMILE at the end!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> ... the fact that felt lined rubber boots may be the most versitile peice of footwear I own  :lol:


They make shiny black ones for evening wear.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jennifer, I'll take one! Sign me up for the pick of the litter PPD/babysitter/dogdancing star. But you have to guarantee it is huggable - Farley is such a fluffy mini-golden TEASE!!

I really enjoyed the video, you guys had a lot of fun


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Like what Andy ?? The sad catch that put the dog on the inside of the forearm so you can "man up" and put him over your shoulder ??? LOL
> 
> Please tell me what I have to learn from you.





I haven't even gotten to read all of this thread but I felt "I had to answer your question about what you have to learn from Andy. How about how to be decent and human and not an a hole. I don't know what the original post was about, but all I've read is you bashing two people that you clearly have inferiority complexes to. It's okay not everyone can be good at what they claim to do (decoying). I don't know anything about you, but I do know Andy and Howard and I do know that they aren't full of BS and do know their s#$%. I don't see any sissy babies at training on Sundays. they both have more gust than anyone I know. Anyone who lets a dog bite them (suit or not) has got brass ones in my mind. 

Also there is no anti-disclosure clause in our contracts with Howard. we can say what we want about anything we want. 

I'm sure I'm going to know catch your rath but I just had to say my piece. So Bring it on!!!!


----------

